# Video for all you non-believers! (Garden Tractor)



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, we got about 8" of snow yesterday. I plowed twice, each time about 4". I set the camera up on the hood of my truck and took some video of my *6 HORSE POWER* 1962 Wheel Horse 702. Anybody who doubts the ability of these small tractors should watch these and rethink their decision for a sidewalk machine! By the time I was done plowing the second time (no video) the piles were at least 4' tall. Enjoy fellas! :salute:


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

That thing is awesome, looks like it has tons of power too. What is the most snow you have ever pushed with it?


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;515575 said:


> That thing is awesome, looks like it has tons of power too. What is the most snow you have ever pushed with it?


About 6" with 8" drifts when I was back in Illinois. Thing never quits and will plow circles around any homeowner snow blower. It has 3 forward gears and Reverse. I usually plow in 3rd to get the snow rolling better. Never poops out, she'll spin the tires in 3rd with v-bar chains and 300 pounds of me on the back! I wish they still made them this sturdy! :salute:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice old wheelhorse you have there. 

It brigg or tec engine on that?


My case 222 have 12 hp but it is strong plus I could plow in high gear but wish have video of that today.


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. It is a Tecumseh engine. She runs really well, I just have to get the choke cable to stop sliding into the choke position, and get a new throttle cable (the outer coil casing broke and it doesn't like to move correctly.) :salute: ussmileyflag


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice vidsss and tractor


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

nice!!! When I was younger we had my grandpa's 1972 Cub Cadet 147 with a mower, plow, and a tiller. It was a blast growing up! I would like to buy one to restore some day.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Reminds me of mine......









Great solid machine, probly more steel in it then a new toyota!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats when garden tractors were build with metal . the newer ones are crap you see what homedepot and lowes . my father used too run a simplicity with a blade and thats what i cut my teeth on i loved always started and has pushed alot of snow over the years


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I plowed with a wheel hoarse tractor for about 7 years till i could drive. They are unbelievable machines. It was like 50 years old with original tires. had the hydrostatic drive on it. I could ride out wheelies with the plow on on it..I will see if i can dig up any pictures of that thing...


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

jjtmarineb2;515581 said:


> she'll spin the tires in 3rd with v-bar chains and 300 pounds of me on the back! I wish they still made them this sturdy! :salute:


the ballast is the key here.... go on a diet and that thing won't push as good. Better stay overweight wesport


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Idealtim;515855 said:


> Reminds me of mine......
> 
> View attachment 35040
> 
> ...


Quick question. Does your blade trip very much/ very well? I have only had mine trip once and it was going down a hill in the summer and when I got to the bottom the blade caught the turf and tripped. Other than that one time, it usually just stops me in my tracks. Thanks! :salute:


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

BSDeality;516479 said:


> the ballast is the key here.... go on a diet and that thing won't push as good. Better stay overweight wesport


I have pushed more snow when I was lighter, around 230lbs. The rear has always had enough traction, even when my wife is on it (for my own sake I will not specify any weight here!!  ) I used to have trouble keeping the front from sliding over when the windrows got real deep, but I bolted on some lead bars to the frame on both sides along with the new tires last year and that solved it. That was the first set of replacement tires it has had. I still have the original rear tires, but I get better traction with the spares off of my dad's bobcat. :salute:


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine trips, but have to hit something hard.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

I use my lawnmower for snow once in awhile. It works okay. I do have a set of chains too but was too lazy to put them on. I'm making a wider blade for it.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

looks like you can Hang an 8 foot blade off that steiner that thing is so large....wesport if you don't mind how much dis it set you back?

nice tractors guys I have an old craftsman tractor it does very well pushing snow also.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice tractor my friend at my camp has an old wheel horse, no plow, but it is only like 10hp and it never stops running


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

mulcahy, here are some pics of my Steiners and the costs. I built the new blade tonight but don't have pics. It's about 64" wide and works good. 
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=185239&highlight=steiner


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

NICE Wheelhorse! That thing is a collectors item, now. It is amazing what just 6 hp will do through the right gearing. That's an old Tecumseh, though...You would almost think that horsepower was rated different on those old motors than what they are on the new ones.lol Tim, I like your old WH, too. Nice machines.


----------

